# Bike Rack Setup



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

I got my bike rack setup completed. Its a custom hitch with a 1up usa bike rack. This setup works great for carrying bikes. The hitch itself doesnt seem hard to make. Basically they bolt two flat pieces of steel between the bumper and frame. Then weld a piece of box steel with a hitch reciever to it. Pretty simple really but works great.

Should be similar to this golf r:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

so on the mk3 is possible to add also the hook for a trailer?! if so it's a great news for me!!


----------



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes this will work for a small trailer.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice rack! :wink:

My mountain bike fits inside the car with the front wheel off. Just needs a waterproof liner to avoid a mess!


----------



## jeffgottaaudi (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi chaps. The Seasucker Talon is a great bike rack for a TT. Some great videos on YouTube.


----------

